# Paint



## willman3082 (Mar 18, 2020)

Wondering if paint used on real cars can be used on 1/24 scale models?


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Yes it can, back several years ago I use an automotive spray paint on a couple of Star Trek models.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

willman, be sure to use primer first


----------



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

alpink said:


> willman, be sure to use primer first


yes, definitely needs primer to protect the plastic as it's chemically hot.


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

ABSOLUTELY. I use House of Kolors urethanes on most of my work. As these guys said, you have to primer EVERYTHING inside and out or it will melt down! You might try some of the new water based paints as well, once you get the hang of them, they lay down great as well!


----------

